# WinMLS Support Thread



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Figured I'd start a thread to help new WinMLS users find answers to questions from experienced users.

I'm doing the input level calibration and am really not sure how to connect the soundcard output to my volt meter. Do I need a true RMS multimeter? 
*confused*


----------



## sonicnirvana (Jan 6, 2008)

I just used an inexpensive DVM. Seems to work fine. I checked it with a handheld RS db meter and they were pretty close.

I am not impressed with the WinMLS program. Everytime I run the thing I have some sort of problem trying to get the config back to the way it was last time I ran. I never feel confident it is set up right. My results just didn't look right with WinMLS. And sound card support is crappy. Never did get it to work with my EMU 1212m. Granted I bought the cheap $99 version but now I get graphs that are off the scale and cannot get them to fit in the graph. I spent a couple of hours trying to get it to work yesterday and finally gave up an used trueRTA. It doesn't have the impulse response (which is why I bought WinMLS), but at least it seems to work consistently.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I'm loving TrueRTA, but I want to do impulse measurements to see if my Time Alignment settings are close. And Loudspeaker Lab normalizes impulse response to 0, so it doesn't tell you the delay. 

I'm still on the 30 day trial of WinMLS and it definitely doesn't look like I'll be shelling out a hundred bucks for it. I hope I can at least get it calibrated, though. 
My problem is, when I run the test signal, the reading on my GreenLee Voltmeter wanders up and down. And this is in the AC V setting. That's why I wondered if I needed a true RMS Multimeter.


----------



## sonicnirvana (Jan 6, 2008)

FWIW - I tried setting the TA with WinMLS. It got real close, but still needed some tweaking by ear. So my point? Save your money, use a tape measure for the rough measurements and finalize by ear....


----------

